

What is the Olark Retreat? - bcx
https://www.olark.com/customers/what-is-the-olark-retreat

======
bcx
We've recently experimented with making it easy for Olarkers to bring their
families to the retreat, so it becomes like one big Olark Family Reunion. On
the other hand it adds quite a bit to the logistical overhead, what are your
thoughts HN? Bring the family?

